# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box تحديثات :  VolcanoBox 2.7.0 Added New Fuctions to Android Tool - Most Advance Android Tool Ever

## mohamed73

*1.Add new function "Sync file system."   in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 2.Add new function "Clean dalvic cache." in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 3.Add new function "Install hosts."      in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 4.Add new function "Install PHP v5.3.2." in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 5.Add new function "Add tar bin."        in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 6.Add new function "Add grep,egrep,fgrep bins."  in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 7.Add new function "Add caputre bin."    in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 8.Add new function "Capture screen."     in the new menu "Menu_Various1" in AdbTools.
 9.Add new function "Add bash bin."       in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools.
10.Add new function "Lock crush."         in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools.
11.Add new function "Fix data local permissions." in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools.
12.Add new function "Backup and remove battery stats bin." in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools.
13.Add new function "Dump logcat."        in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools.
14.Add new function "Dump dmesg."         in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools.
15.Add new function "Dump bug report."    in the new menu "Menu_Various2" in AdbTools. 
Download link 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي المتابعه

----------

